# Almost 9 months old



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Pup is getting up there now. We walk daily, and throughout the day. Maybe an hour and a half total.

We play some fetch to get him running a little (long after a meal). Any other types of exercises that I might start blending in? Low ramps for a little climbing?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

what are you going to do with him?


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

When will we see pix of this "little" guy?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like to get young dogs over as many obstacles, strange footings, etc.. as I can. Walks through the woods, walking along fallen trees, up and down creek banks, climbing rocks, going over and under all sorts of things, walking in sand, loose rock, etc.. Agility equipment and children's playground equipment is also great. Helps build confidence, coordination, balance and to pay attention to where they put their feet. And it's fun and makes for some variety when it comes to getting exercise and spending time with the pup.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Chris M, pup will be for PPD. Working him now at a ScH club.

Pauline, I need to figure out how to post some pics. Not so little these days. Maybe 72 pounds. Geez... and I took so few pics of him when little.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Chris W, we go into the woods daily, and I agree that it's great to run, jump, etc.


----------

